# VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Summer Meet - August 27th



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hoping to hold a meet here later in the summer, had a lot of fun at the one last year. Planning for Saturday August 27th, BBQ, demo's, etc. 10am Saturday until whenever. 

Once I start getting an idea of numbers will start planning food, if you are coming and do not already have my address send me a PM.

1 - Ian


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

What, already? Count me in...

2- Ivan


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I might be able to make this.......can ya give me a general location to google, for reference?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jackies said:


> What, already? Count me in...
> 
> 2- Ivan


Glad you will be able to come again!



claydo said:


> I might be able to make this.......can ya give me a general location to google, for reference?


Bentonville,VA that should give you a good idea. Hope you can make it up.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I want in!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I want in!


Come on up


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

3. Charles (newbie)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Interested.... but too far off to commit just yet.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I might be able to pull this one off. Will know as we get closer.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm seriously interested. As of right now I'm scheduled to work that weekend but it's enough notice that I could arrange a switch. So I'm a tentative yes. I was just thinking about someone having a meet closer to me... Especially after seeing/reading how much fun the NCSQ one was. I already feel awkward and uncomfortable around people I don't know so 7+ hours was a bit far to travel. 2 1/2 sounds a little easier for me to feel awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If I'm not working I might attend.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool, glad to see this getting interest. Essque is a hard draw when it's hot as a mofo, but here's hoping for a mild day in august!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Especially after seeing/reading how much fun the NCSQ one was. I already feel awkward and uncomfortable around people I don't know so 7+ hours was a bit far to travel. 2 1/2 sounds a little easier for me to feel awkward and uncomfortable.


Hope you can make it, no need to feel uncomfortable. At the NC meet, I only knew personally 1 of the guys there. Not once was I made to feel uncomfortable or left out, everyone was very friendly and it was a great time. I would happily call everyone I met there a friend and hope to hang out with them again.



claydo said:


> Cool, glad to see this getting interest. Essque is a hard draw when it's hot as a mofo, but here's hoping for a mild day in august!


If it's hot, we can just take over the garage / basement. Zip outside for a demo, then back into the cool air.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

So since every meet I have attended someone begins awesome demo discs I decided to start on one myself. It's harder than you think trying to pick songs, at least I have plenty of time.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Interested as well. Too far off to commit. Only 1 1/2 hours for me.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Added myself to the list on Car Audio Junkies, excited to make this meet. It's such a beautiful area, nice drive and great people.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Another noob. Interested if I'm local that weekend.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Added myself to the list on Car Audio Junkies, excited to make this meet. It's such a beautiful area, nice drive and great people.


:beerchug: 

So far this is I think the list of people that I have:

1 - naiku / Ian
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (maybe)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)

Hopefully as we get closer to the time some of the maybe's commit and we get some more coming out. I think it's a bit of a cache 22... I picked a date plenty of time in advance to give people time to commit, but it's also far off that people are not sure if they can commit!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

naiku said:


> :beerchug:
> 
> So far this is I think the list of people that I have:
> 
> ...


From putting together shows I find it best to pick a date and run with it... When I tried catering to a bunch of people it was a mess. 

I'm pretty sure my car will be ready stereo wise by this date- crossing my fingers!


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I am upgrading myself to more than likely. I have switched my weekend to work so I am now off that day. Although, being that far away you never know what'll pop up or happen. There's also a good chance I'll be +1 with a passenger. 

I'll use this as a bit of motivation to try to get my MS8 and 15" sub installed.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> I am upgrading myself to more than likely. I have switched my weekend to work so I am now off that day. Although, being that far away you never know what'll pop up or happen. There's also a good chance I'll be +1 with a passenger.
> 
> I'll use this as a bit of motivation to try to get my MS8 and 15" sub installed.


Awesome, hope you can make it out! I was very happy with my MS8. If people can copy/paste the list and include if you are bringing someone then we can get an idea of food/drinks etc.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bumping this up so it does not get lost! Not that the events thread moves all that fast  

I am hoping to pick up a couple gazebo type things to set up in the yard, will have a water cooler and fan (or two) in the garage as well to help keep cool.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Phew, gonna be a hot one I bet, lmao. This is fast approaching, I need to get wifey approval! Any suggestions for a clean, quiet room for the night?


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Hopefully I can make it! I'm moving to Woodbridge in a couple of weeks, so if work permits I should be able to attend.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Any suggestions for a clean, quiet room for the night?


There is a Super 8 this side of town that was clean last time I stayed there, that was 12 years ago though. Also a fairly new Holiday Inn about 30 minutes away and a Hampton Inn just a little closer. I know coppertone has a hotel booked, might be with seeing where he is staying.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok....I've got wifey approval, so I'm in fo sho! Need to book a room.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

If Clays in, I wanna go! :rimshot:

Just made the schedule for August and left it at work. 

I'll check on it tomorrow.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

crackinhedz said:


> If Clays in, I wanna go! :rimshot:
> 
> Just made the schedule for August and left it at work.
> 
> I'll check on it tomorrow.


He does build a fun car...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

crackinhedz said:


> If Clays in, I wanna go! :rimshot:
> 
> Just made the schedule for August and left it at work.
> 
> I'll check on it tomorrow.


Hope ya make it out! Would be cool to hang out again.....



turbo5upra said:


> He does build a fun car...


Thanks Brian, hope you make it out too!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Ian, pm me yer address and I'll scope the hotel scene.......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll keep this one in mind - would love to make it!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Pushing this back up as it's getting closer


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm there. Coming from Richmond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

MrGreen83 said:


> I'm there. Coming from Richmond


Awesome. Here is I think the current list:

1 - naiku / Ian
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)

I will start sending PM's with my address once I am back from the UK and at that time start figuring out what all I need people to bring if they can.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Add me as a maybe, depending on my work schedule. I'll be coming from Woodbridge.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it would be a 10-11 hour drive for me. Put me on the maybe list......


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ian, please let me know what you would like me to bring. If you don't want to clutter this, please pm me or send me a text.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Add me as a maybe, depending on my work schedule. I'll be coming from Woodbridge.





High Resolution Audio said:


> I think it would be a 10-11 hour drive for me. Put me on the maybe list......


Great, hope you can both make it. 

1 - naiku / Ian
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)
18 - kmbkk (maybe)
19 - High Resolution Audio (maybe)



Coppertone said:


> Ian, please let me know what you would like me to bring. If you don't want to clutter this, please pm me or send me a text.


Will do. I have not given much thought yet to what I need. I will likely pick up burgers, hot dogs and pulled pork. Hoping to build a drum smoker before then so I can get some ribs cooked as well. So will likely just be needing things like drinks, buns, desserts, plates that type of thing.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Count this Noob in


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Woohoo 20  

1 - naiku / Ian
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)
18 - kmbkk (maybe)
19 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
20 - Locomotive Tech


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking forward to the Summer Meet!

I've teamed up with Ata, the owner of Absolute Electronix in Rockville, MD and he is offering up his shop for recurring weekly meets in an effort to rebuild the car audio culture in this area. Details are coming in a separate thread-


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

This is coming fast!

Who's ready?

Need to book my room......I'm a slacker, but I'm coming fo sho. I'll go ahead and commit to the buns and some beverages. Probably mix it up with some soda and juice......maybe punch from hawaii.......lmao.



Need to polish the ol tune as well......gotsta make a good showing..... 

Hoping more of the maybes can commit!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Damnit. Just realized this is the week the wife wants to go to Disney world...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLLLLLL)NOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLLLLLL!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dood......I was hoping you would he one of the maybes to commit.....

Besides....disney in august........fook that. You do know that's in fla......right?

I went in freaking October last time......and it was still hotter than forty hells, not to mention crowded, I can't imagine august......lol.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Hahaha... I'll talk to her and see about rescheduling

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Seriously, I'm a Florida native...I'd rather have a transvestite tie me up and lick honey off my tenders than go to Orlando in August. 100 degrees and 98% humidity with no breeze. Plus, 4 million tourist to violate your personal space while the sweat drips down your crack. I highly suggest a reschedule if you can.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmao....you mr gates.....have a way with words!


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

j4gates said:


> Seriously, I'm a Florida native...I'd rather have a transvestite tie me up and lick honey off my tenders than go to Orlando in August. 100 degrees and 98% humidity with no breeze. Plus, 4 million tourist to violate your personal space while the sweat drips down your crack. I highly suggest a reschedule if you can.


thank you for that visual.. 


4-5 hour trip for me.....might give me an excuse to see my Cuz's in 
Stafford Va.
might bring my GF, she loves this stuff. so put me down for a 60% maybe.
and please lmk what i can bring

Eric


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> I'll go ahead and commit to the buns and some beverages. Probably mix it up with some soda and juice......maybe punch from hawaii.......lmao.


Awesome, OK so in order to keep track of things...

Me - Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork... maybe ribs if I can build a new smoker in time.
Clay - Buns and drinks.

If people can copy paste the above and add what they are planning to bring it should help to keep track of everything. I am away for 2 weeks soon so won't be checking the thread that much, but when I get back will start serious preparations for this.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Is there an exact address PM me, want to book hotel? was thinking the Hampton Inn at Front Royal. 

I can bring extra 2 extra coolers, Ice, paper plates, cups, plastic utensils, paper towels. Could pick up some sides at the local super market, if ya'll got preferences like tater salad, macaroni salad, chips etc. throw out your ideas


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Locomotive Tech said:


> Is there an exact address PM me, want to book hotel? was thinking the Hampton Inn at Front Royal.
> 
> I can bring extra 2 extra coolers, Ice, paper plates, cups, plastic utensils, paper towels. Could pick up some sides at the local super market, if ya'll got preferences like tater salad, macaroni salad, chips etc. throw out your ideas


All those sound about right, or some lettuce, tomato, pickles, onions and stuffs, or hotdogs toppings......this is far enough north to affect the hotdog toppings I guess, lol......down here we're all about the mustard, slaw, and chili........


Ya know, I should still be rolling in tomatoes at this point.....so I'll cover them too......the good stuffs, not store bought!


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Ok cool, I hope I can find this stuff locally, chili and slaw. Don't want to risk a long trip, about four hours, for these to keep. Dont want to be known as the guy who brought the swamp ass.
Can do on the condiments too.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Locomotive Tech said:


> Ok cool, I hope I can find this stuff locally, chili and slaw. Don't want to risk a long trip, about four hours, for these to keep. Dont want to be known as the guy who brought the swamp ass.
> Can do on the condiments too.


Lol, now that's southern hot dog style, might wanna run it by the crowd........this far north I may be the minority on the hotdog toppings.....

Maybe some folks will chime in on their preferences.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

naiku said:


> Awesome, OK so in order to keep track of things...
> 
> Me - Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork... maybe ribs if I can build a new smoker in time.
> Clay - Buns and drinks.
> ...


Frank (Locomotive Tech) Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad. Will think about some hot sides too, post your requests/suggestions


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Locomotive Tech said:


> Is there an exact address PM me, want to book hotel? was thinking the Hampton Inn at Front Royal.


PM on the way, that hotel is pretty close by. Also close to plenty of stores.



claydo said:


> Lol, now that's southern hot dog style, might wanna run it by the crowd........this far north I may be the minority on the hotdog toppings.....


Chili dogs are good  

Let's see if I can keep track of this...

1 - naiku / Ian - *Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork*
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - *Buns and Drinks*
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)
18 - kmbkk (maybe)
19 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
20 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - *Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad. *[/QUOTE]


I think at the moment there are 3 of you guys getting a hotel? Anyone will be in town Friday night let me know, I will be home with the kids but if you want to come hang out then you are more than welcome. Maybe able to grab a drink somewhere in town on my way home from work.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be bringing some "special items", but also put me down for $50 or so of whatever you need-


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

TheDavel was telling me about this one today, been a while since I have seen some of you guys, always good to meet others Checked the calendar and I have a concert to go to that night but I am in for 10-3ish.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> I'll be bringing some "special items", but also put me down for $50 or so of whatever you need-


Thanks, should be able to let you know what else may be needed closer to the time. Make sure you bring the giant EAS banner!! I think that helped last time for people to find the location.



GravityDrNo said:


> Checked the calendar and I have a concert to go to that night but I am in for 10-3ish.


Great, added you to the list:

1 - naiku / Ian - *Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork*
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - *Buns and Drinks*
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn (maybe)
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave - *Special Items*
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)
18 - kmbkk (maybe)
19 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
20 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - *Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad. *


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Bump for the "maybes" !!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Will do, banner and various other things-


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Will there be any wifey's or GF's there? Not sure what to do with mine? Should she stay or should she go?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be coming with my (2) teenage daughters, but no wifey.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Back from the UK bump... only about a month to go.... If anyone has camping chairs can they bring those as I think I only have about half a dozen chairs. 



Locomotive Tech said:


> Will there be any wifey's or GF's there? Not sure what to do with mine? Should she stay or should she go?


My wife may be around, but not sure if she will go out for the day with her friends.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm upgrading to likely. Probably won't have an ounce of my install done - life can be unrelenting - but would enjoy meeting some of the local folks. 

I'll search for portable chairs. Looks like a lot of food is already spoken for...anybody want me to bring some scotch??? Other suggestions?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

j4gates said:


> I'm upgrading to likely. Probably won't have an ounce of my install done - life can be unrelenting - but would enjoy meeting some of the local folks.
> 
> I'll search for portable chairs. Looks like a lot of food is already spoken for...anybody want me to bring some scotch??? Other suggestions?


Awesome, funny thing is when I was in the UK I saw camping chairs cheap (2 for $16) but had nowhere in my luggage to put them or I would have grabbed half a dozen.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Starting picking up some supplies last weekend, namely a couple box fans to strategically place somewhere. Planning to put up 2 pop up canopy type things and have the fans blowing under them. 

Does anyone have a plastic folding table type thing? I may simply pick one up as frequently could do with one, but if someone has one and can bring it that would help.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a long one, let me see if it will fit into the trunk of the Legacy.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I have a long one, let me see if it will fit into the trunk of the Legacy.


Thanks, I may pick one up I saw at Costco, but can't hurt to have more than one if needed. 

Forgot to add GravityDrNo (sorry):

1 - naiku / Ian - Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - Buns and Drinks
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn (maybe)
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz (maybe)
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave - Special Items
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)
18 - kmbkk (maybe)
19 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
20 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad.
21 - GravityDrNo 

I will send out my address via PM in the next few days, along with my phone number in case anyone gets in town early, gets lost etc.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

I should be ,able to bring 4 camping chairs. They should fit in the civic.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Locomotive Tech said:


> I should be ,able to bring 4 camping chairs. They should fit in the civic.


Great, I think that put's us at about a dozen chairs. Thank you.

Just sent out a PM with address details, if anyone did not get a PM let me know.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Up up and away!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've confirmed once again with the wife that I will be there. I actually may just bring the Ram for peace of mind and on my knee lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

What? Bring the car with the system dood!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol you're absolutely correct, I'll just tow it down.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If you do tow it down, it's fine to leave it here overnight.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

What's with the towing though - is it not, umm, self-propelled?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

He mentioned knees, so I'm guessing it's a manual shift, and his left knee is bad.......just a guess tho....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have physical problems and driving and shifting through traffic as such kills my knees. The Legacy is just a project whereas my Ram ( auto) is my daily. The last couple of weeks has me barely able to push the clutch in repeatedly, so since I have a truck I may as well save my knees and still attend.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

That'll work.....do hope you still tow the legacy down tho....lol, for purely selfish reasons, it will still be cool to meet you, but, the more cars to demo the better!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Btw....yall gettin excited? I'm looking forward to this, been a while since the spring n.c. meet, and I'm needing me some demo time! Hope there is a good turnout!

Oh, and fingers crossed I get a good tune on the cobalt.....as usual I've been futzing with it constantly......lmao.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

My apologies, I see how manual shift and bad knee don't go well together.
I thought it'd be something more exotic, like, you in the middle of an engine swap, but the audio is fully working or something.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Btw....yall gettin excited? I'm looking forward to this, been a while since the spring n.c. meet, and I'm needing me some demo time! Hope there is a good turnout!
> 
> Oh, and fingers crossed I get a good tune on the cobalt.....as usual I've been futzing with it constantly......lmao.


Yes, been a long time since that spring meet and not sure yet if I can make the fall one, so really looking forward to this. It's not that hot here today, I feel like I should tinker with my tune some as it's not so hot and humid in the garage, but I think it's at the point where I either need a more experienced pair of ears or to use something like REW. 

Spent all day Saturday cleaning the garage, hauled all kinds of junk to the dump. Amazing how much room I have in there now! Next I need to try and get an old generator sold to free some more space up.

Picked up a table as well at the weekend, also have a pair of pop up canopies to provide some shade and a couple box fans to help keep us all cool.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im fairly certain I'm gonna make this meet. Let me know what to bring along that hasn't been covered. I can bring along a canopy as well. Bear in mind I'll be in a small 2 seater!!! lol.
BTW... If the Todd is going down, you are 20 or so miles south of me (pine grove) maybe we can hook up and roll in together. Just a thought.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I think we are good for shade between canopies and the garage (we can even retreat to the basement if need be).

Can you bring some dessert type food? Cookies that type of thing?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Done


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Done


Great, thank you


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm also up for any type of last minute requests - let me know if you think of something specific. Bourbon?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No lol, nothing exotic in the Legacy engine wise as its a limited edition run. I prefer to keep it clean and classy and will only be adding the new interior to it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jackies said:


> I'm also up for any type of last minute requests - let me know if you think of something specific. Bourbon?


Bourbon!!  

I think we are mostly covered, if you think of something bring it along otherwise just come hang out

Latest list, hoping a few more of the maybe's turn into definitely.

1 - naiku / Ian - *Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork*
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - *Buns and Drinks*
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn (maybe)
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz - *Dessert*
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave - *Special Items*
17 - bertholomey / Jason (maybe)
18 - kmbkk (maybe)
19 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
20 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - *Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad.*
21 - GravityDrNo


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

RRizz said:


> BTW... If the Todd is going down, you are 20 or so miles south of me (pine grove) maybe we can hook up and roll in together. Just a thought.


Sorry... Life has been SUPER crazy lately and I just now got a chance to check this. I haven't been on here in a while and then couldn't remember my darn password after that "reset" BS. Finally remembered it and had a chance to pop on. I actually live about a mile from Exit 77 of I81 (Manada Hill/Hershey) so we can probably meet up somewhere around there. As far as I can tell I'm still in. My son's fall-ball baseball season just started up and as of last week he ended up making the local travel-ball team as well so life is going to get much busier for me. I guess that's one more reason to take a day out and do something for me, right?

I'm still trying to get a buddy of mine to come along... hopefully he will. He actually used to be an engineer with JL Audio and I know he'd love to check out some systems. I'll hit you up with a PM next weekend or so to arrange a meet-up time/place.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Well that would be cool as I love JL gear when done correctly.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Indeed, I've had a long affair with my lil jl subs.....still loving em....


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just wanted to check in. Unfortunately, I'm just going to make one journey down south this year, and it will me at Jason's GTG in the fall. The big truck is just too much of a beast to make such long journeys.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I just wanted to check in. Unfortunately, I'm just going to make one journey down south this year, and it will me at Jason's GTG in the fall. The big truck is just too much of a beast to make such long journeys.


No problem, I am still hoping to be able to make it down to that fall meet as well, just not sure yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You will be missed, hopefully someone will take a video that we can post on the forum.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Indeed, hate to see folks backing out. I'm still in fo sho, and while I'm not much for making videos, I can guarantee some pics! Really looking forward to this, heatwave or no......lol!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Heatwave or not lol, I'm used to sweating.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah....me too, lol.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Really looking forward to this, heatwave or no......lol!


According to some local weather type thing here, they think we are going to get early fall weather at the end of August. Which will work out perfectly if true! At the moment the humidity sucks, so I am hoping it cools off. 

Started trying to clean the yard up some the other day, sprayed weed killer on the grass/weeds growing on the driveway only to notice that the grass is actually thriving on the stuff...... re-read the bottle and the lightbulb goes off. I sprayed stuff that kills weeds, but is fine for grass. So having to redo that. 

Also, pretty sure that my passenger mid is blown. Driving home this morning and it was distorting like crazy, going to confirm it is that speaker tomorrow sometime and if so will likely just pick up another for now. Thankfully it's a cheap Dayton RS75, so not out too much money. Just more of an annoyance than anything else!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mid, but glad to read that it's not a fortune to replace.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, honestly it is probably my own fault.... might have gotten a little too trigger happy with the volume 

Edit: Damn it. Just went out to give things a listen, and it is not the mid, but the mid-bass in the door that is distorting like mad. The worst part of that is now I have to replace a pair of speakers instead of picking up a single RS75.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well dang that just straight sucks, how long have you had those midbass ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Not sure exactly how long I have had them, but it's at least 6 years.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Woohoo, room is booked....guess I have to come now, lol. Staying in front royal......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Woohoo, room is booked....guess I have to come now, lol. Staying in front royal......


Awesome, just over a week to go now. When do you get in town? Friday or Saturday?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Friday evening.....not sure what time yet, it's work dependent....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ok cool, I think I sent you my phone number so text me when you get close to town if you wanted to meet up.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

naiku said:


> Ok cool, I think I sent you my phone number so text me when you get close to town if you wanted to meet up.


You did, and I will! Looking forward to the fun.


----------



## N2IT4SQ (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a long time lurker and SQ guy. I just don't have the time to be an active poster. 
Big maybe here do to a crazy schedule, but if you have room for one more at your gathering next week let me know. I may be able to make it. I've been away from the competition scene way too long and would love to hear some of the local vehicles. My Mazda isn't finished yet, but is very listenable! Not sure how people feel about inactive forums members crashing an event!! 

Let me know.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

More than welcome to come, shoot me over a PM and I will get you the address etc.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well wife ripped the front of the Legacy off while backing out of the driveway. It's in the shop and its $1200 to replace & paint. Will have it out by Tuesday, but won't have time for the changes that I wanted to make. I'll still be at the meet minus my daughters and my newest update, but at least I'll be there.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm now out. After switching weekends to NOT work that weekend I was just informed yesterday that they're having a Service Clinic and it's a mandatory work day for everyone. Maybe next time.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hate that todd......yer gonna miss a good time.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Btw, ian, I wound up getting friday off.......so I can head up anytime friday, what time would you be free?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Since I won't need to bring my daughters, I'm just hoping to arrive first thing in the am.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> I'm now out. After switching weekends to NOT work that weekend I was just informed yesterday that they're having a Service Clinic and it's a mandatory work day for everyone. Maybe next time.


That sucks, I am hoping to do this twice a year, similar to the NC meet so hopefully you can make the next.



claydo said:


> Btw, ian, I wound up getting friday off.......so I can head up anytime friday, what time would you be free?


Awesome, I may take the day off as well so will let you know in a day or two.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's almost meet and greet time, the Legacy should be out of the bodyshop by Tuesday.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it, haven't ever layed ears on any of the sinfoni drivers......


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I'll have photos of them, but please feel free to bring your own music to play with. I just picked up a Fiio X3 but I'm not sure if I'll have it paired and installed before the meet. I'll at least bring it with me as my co pilot lol


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Pics? You mean they aren't installed?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, no they're installed and playing well. I'm referring to if you want to physically see them. This is the only thing NOT installed that I'm working on before I get there.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmao.....I said "laid ears on"........

I'm sure they look sweet, but I'd rather hear them, lol. IL definitely have some music to play with me....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Then the keys and the system is yours to do as you wish. I'll just be happy having another set of ears on it. I maybe swapping out the headunit after the meet for the 957HD, will know after speaking with some of you gents.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Gonna be a good time! Hope we get low temps, and good turn out.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll need low temps between me and my amps lol.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> It's almost meet and greet time


Yes!! Looking forward to it. Hoping to get my midbass situation resolved before Saturday, met j4gates last Friday who loaned me his TM65. Of course, one of them has voice coil rub out of the box!!!!!!  Going to call Nick at SI later as he thinks he may be able to talk me through a fix instead of sending it to him for repair.



claydo said:


> Gonna be a good time! Hope we get low temps, and good turn out.


The weather is perfect right now, about 80F a breeze and low humidity. The long range forecast shows it creeping up to 90F and humid for the weekend though, here is hoping it stays around 80F with low humidity.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah hot or not I can't wait, hope more of the maybes show than not.....if not we'll just have more time in each others cars, and more foddstuffs, lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll try and convince more people to come, even if only for the ride.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ian, you still wanna try out the quarts? They wouldn't be the midbass monster than the tm is, but they weren't bad.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Ah hot or not I can't wait, hope more of the maybes show than not.....if not we'll just have more time in each others cars, and more foddstuffs, lol.


Exactly!!!!



claydo said:


> Ian, you still wanna try out the quarts? They wouldn't be the midbass monster than the tm is, but they weren't bad.


Don't worry about digging them out, I suspect when I get these TM's working that I may be making a deal with Jeff for them or picking up a pair of my own!! Thank you though.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think we are mostly covered, if you think of something bring it along otherwise just come hang out

Latest list, hoping a few more of the maybe's turn into definitely.

1 - naiku / Ian - *Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork*
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - *Buns and Drinks*
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn (maybe)
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz - *Dessert*
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - TheTodd (more than likely)
11 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
12 - Old Skewl (maybe)
13 - j4gates (maybe)
14 - MrGreen83
15 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
16 - TheDavel / Dave - *Special Items*
17 - bertholomey / Jason - more of a definite now - have to get a few things arranged
18 - kmbkk (maybe) - no maybe - better be there!
19 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
20 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - *Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad.*
21 - GravityDrNo
22 - probillygun / Bill


----------



## N2IT4SQ (Jun 23, 2013)

PM'ed you. Still a maybe, but I'm working on it.

Thanks


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I think we are mostly covered, if you think of something bring it along otherwise just come hang out


Glad you can make it up Jason  Yep, at this point just come hang out. Every meet I have gone to all the people have always been really friendly, well worth it to just enjoy meeting some new people.

List slightly different, Todd dropped out and added N2IT4SQ as a maybe.

1 - naiku / Ian - *Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork*
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - *Buns and Drinks*
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn (maybe)
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz - *Dessert*
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
11 - Old Skewl (maybe)
12 - j4gates / Jeff
13 - MrGreen83
14 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
15 - TheDavel / Dave - *Special Items*
16 - bertholomey / Jason - more of a definite now - have to get a few things arranged
17 - kmbkk (maybe) - no maybe - better be there!
18 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
19 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - *Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad.*
20 - GravityDrNo
21 - probillygun / Bill
22 - NTIT4SQ / John

My son John is really looking forward to this, possibly more so than me. He asked me last weekend if I could make sure his CarAudioJunkies shirt was clean, nevermind that he has 3 of them! haha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, makes me wish that I had a young son who was interested in anything vehicle wise.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad you might be able to make it Jason! I thought I read somewhere you had conflicting plans, looking forward to hearing your latest tune!

Ian, it's awesome that your son is so into this! Hope he wears his junky shirts proud, as I'm sure he does.......what's his favorite music, maybe I can work something into my play list.....lol, but don't tell him, I'll blindside him (literally) with it in a demo!

Lmao, werd coppertone......my daughter loves music, she plays flute, has taken a love for singing (she sang a major part in a musical this summer   , first time singing solo in public, and she did great......I was so proud!), and while she loves daddy enough to feign a slight interest in my hobby, I can tell that's the only reason she entertains me with an occasional listen.......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Ian, it's awesome that your son is so into this! Hope he wears his junky shirts proud, as I'm sure he does.......what's his favorite music, maybe I can work something into my play list.....lol, but don't tell him, I'll blindside him (literally) with it in a demo!


You know what, I have not really a clue what his favorite music is. Strangely enough it is his younger brother that is the one really into music. I will try to find out what he likes and let you know. He just started trombone in band this year, I know that much!! haha

Also, I have the day off Friday. Going to breakfast with my wife in the morning, then to the dump, mowing etc. but will be free really anytime after about 2pm.

Since this is getting close now, for anyone coming if you can park on the right side of the driveway or at the very top. In this picture you can see my car and truck at the top, I can get 2 cars there in front of them, or just park like in the picture. That way we are not on my neighbors property or blocking the garage at the side of the house. Thanks!!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I definitely can't make it  I'm almost at Disney as we speak

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> You know what, I have not really a clue what his favorite music is. Strangely enough it is his younger brother that is the one really into music. I will try to find out what he likes and let you know. He just started trombone in band this year, I know that much!! haha


Well....remind him to ask me to demo Holst, 'The Planets, Jupiter' for him (because I won't remember) - and I'll tell him my little story of playing in Symphonic Band / Orchestra back in High School - playing that piece for competition


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> This one time, at band camp...


 :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> :laugh:


The curse of old guys.......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> what's his favorite music, maybe I can work something into my play list.....lol, but don't tell him, I'll blindside him (literally) with it in a demo!


Asked him this morning, did not say why, the answer... dubstep. I should have known actually, both him and his brother have it playing a bunch.



bertholomey said:


> Well....remind him to ask me to demo Holst, 'The Planets, Jupiter' for him (because I won't remember) - and I'll tell him my little story of playing in Symphonic Band / Orchestra back in High School - playing that piece for competition


Will do.



bertholomey said:


> The curse of old guys.......


Haha a whole generation of people who have the exact thought when hearing "band" and "story"


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

naiku said:


> Asked him this morning, did not say why, the answer... dubstep. I should have known actually, both him and his brother have it playing a bunch.


Hmm, don't have much of that genre, but I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm counting down the days until I hit the road.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> I'm counting down the days until I hit the road.



Lol, you sound as excited as I am......although, I can't rush it....have a lot to do tomorrow in preparation!

Trying to sling a disc together as I post this.......lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm very excited and am still trying to gather more cars to come down with...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool, any bites?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Despite all my current issues, very excited as well. Been looking forward to this for a good while.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for having this again Ian!

Looking forward to seeing you guys again this year, and some new faces too!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha.....Playlist is complete!

Ready for some demos.....

Btw, glad yer gonna make it Bill!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

claydo said:


> Cool, any bites?


Sadly so far no, as most don't want to do the trip this late in the summer.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hopeful I'll make it. My system won't be hooked up, but at least I'll get to meet and hang with some of y'all!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No system needed in my opinion, just a good attitude and a smile.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Asked him this morning, did not say why, the answer... dubstep. I should have known actually, both him and his brother have it playing a bunch.




I've got it covered.....listened to dubstep on the drive from the airport today.....didn't sound terrible in my car.......(I know......Kiser.....dubstep always sounds terrible no matter what it is played on )


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

claydo said:


> Ha.....Playlist is complete!
> 
> Ready for some demos.....
> 
> Btw, glad yer gonna make it Bill!


Thanks Clay! Will be great seeing you before Jason's fall meet!

Could you bring me the "Fireworks" track ripped to WAV on a CD? I was never able to successfully get that in a download for some reason or another


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a micro sd card with music that they are willing to bring ? I want to try out my Fiio X3 and I don't have any music.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Does anyone have a micro sd card with music that they are willing to bring ? I want to try out my Fiio X3 and I don't have any music.


You are in luck my friend.....I have been using a FiiO X5ii (that I absolutely love!), and I have 3 SD cards with music - one of which has some nice high-res stuff


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

probillygun said:


> Thanks Clay! Will be great seeing you before Jason's fall meet!
> 
> Could you bring me the "Fireworks" track ripped to WAV on a CD? I was never able to successfully get that in a download for some reason or another


No problem Bill, I'll have it with me.

Hey Jason, you going up today, or tomorrow morning?

I've got a few things to take care of today, but hope to be on the road by about noon........Ian, that puts eta about supper time, if ya wanna hang out over a meal.......


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm driving up to Max Meadows, VA this afternoon to see my Dad, then I'll take off Saturday morning to get there hopefully around 10....3.5 hour drive  

I'll need some assistance putting my canopy up - Bill is the master, but anyone can chip in if they want  

I just made a decision while typing this  I was going to drive back to Max Meadows.....but the parents go to bed EARLY........and I always miss walking through JMU when I'm in VA.....it has been years.....so, I got a room in Woodstock - so I can hang out as long as I want Saturday, drive down to Harrisonburg on Sunday morning - walk around the old campus - then down to NC


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ that sounds perfect and I'll bring all of my stuff with me if you wouldn't mind helping me set that X3 up please.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> No problem Bill, I'll have it with me.
> 
> Hey Jason, you going up today, or tomorrow morning?
> Gaya
> I've got a few things to take care of today, but hope to be on the road by about noon........Ian, that puts eta about supper time, if ya wanna hang out over a meal.......


Cool, send me a text when you are close.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I would come today, but that Friday traffic kills my knee.


----------



## N2IT4SQ (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm in for sure. Look forward to meeting some new folks!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Why oh why is it so damn hot......sheesh....trying to clean the car up a bit, and having to take a heat break, lol. Probably not gonna be as clean as I thought, lmao. I gotta park far away from jason and bill........


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, I went and put gas in my truck, and with this heat it EXPLODED lol.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

claydo said:


> Why oh why is it so damn hot......sheesh....trying to clean the car up a bit, and having to take a heat break, lol. Probably not gonna be as clean as I thought, lmao. I gotta park far away from jason and bill........


I was going to clean mine, yeah that's not happening. Going to give the inside a quick clean and that's it.

Quick update to the list, Bill bringing iced tea.

1 - naiku / Ian - Hot Dogs, Burgers, Pulled Pork
2 - jackies / Ivan
3 - claydo / Clay - Buns and Drinks
4 - Coppertone / Ben
5 - GLN305 / Glenn (maybe)
6 - a383z / Charles
7 - 1800Collect (maybe)
8 - RRizz - Dessert
9 - #1BigMike (maybe)
10 - turbo5upra - Brian?? (maybe)
11 - Old Skewl (maybe)
12 - j4gates / Jeff
13 - MrGreen83
14 - captainobvious / Steve (maybe)
15 - TheDavel / Dave - Special Items
16 - bertholomey / Jason - more of a definite now - have to get a few things arranged
17 - kmbkk (maybe) - no maybe - better be there!
18 - High Resolution audio (maybe)
19 - Locomotive Tech / Frank - Paper plates, utensils, Lettuce, Tomato, Onions, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Cups, "Some" chili shredded cheese, sliced cheese, two extra coolers, Ice, Mac salad, Potato salad.
20 - GravityDrNo
21 - probillygun / Bill - Pure Leaf Ice Tea
22 - NTIT4SQ / John


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> I was going to clean mine, yeah that's not happening. Going to give the inside a quick clean and that's it.
> 
> Quick update to the list, Bill bringing iced tea.
> 
> ...


I'm a definite yes now! My car may not be cleaned either, but I may have a little time in the morning to purty it up. Let me know if you need me to bring anything!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Awesome kmbkk, if you can will you bring plastic cups? Just realized I think that's all we need.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Just popped in to see how this was coming along.....I will need to leave by about three what is a good arrival time or that others are arriving?

Other than a few finishes that need completed the system is finally complete...all AudioFrog...

I can bring most anything needed just let me know.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Head over anytime after 10, pretty sure we are good for most things but if you think of anything that might be missing bring it along.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Depending on traffic, I'll be there at 10 well just because .


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> Awesome kmbkk, if you can will you bring plastic cups? Just realized I think that's all we need.


Red Solo cups it is!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Twelve hours and counting down, time for me to head back to NJ to pick up the Legacy.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

So jazzed up right now, can't wait to hear some quality systems, hang with like minded folks!
Also glad to hear that some aren't going to have clean cars! LOL! Should be there by 10am. Hvae to stop off in Brunswick MD for work and then straight from there.


----------



## N2IT4SQ (Jun 23, 2013)

Wait a minute....no one said anything about quality or finished systems!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Locomotive Tech said:


> So jazzed up right now, can't wait to hear some quality systems, hang with like minded folks!
> Also glad to hear that some aren't going to have clean cars! LOL! Should be there by 10am. Hvae to stop off in Brunswick MD for work and then straight from there.


If yers I'd dirty, don't park near the blue brz, or white land cruiser......lol. They'll make it look horrible!

On a sad note, I drove all the way up here, and now I have to work on my car.......seems I lost a radiator fan....sheesh....gotta figure something out, cos she heats when sitting still......sitting here in the Woodstock cracker barrel ( who knew they were open till 11 on fridays....noice) trying to figure out what I can do......I guess wally world for a meter will be my first step....see if I can figure it out. It'll be hard to give demos tomorrow if I can't idle the car in the heat......


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

On a side note......cracker barrels chicken and dumplings rocks.....


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

claydo said:


> On a side note......cracker barrels chicken and dumplings rocks.....


Only place for me to get some fried okra! There are worse places to be in a jam!


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Mmmmm...Cracker Barrel. Know what I'm having for breakfast. 

I'll have a completely stock car for any one who wants to take a break and listen to something that'll make them feel 1000x better about their setup. It's a Hybrid so you can also take it out for a drive if you want to feel like your car has balls too.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Claydo, I'm really sorry to hear about the car problems. I've found that due to excessive heat, my (4) channel shuts down and takes a LONG time to cool. So I'll do what I need to to keep it cool enough to make it count. When I get back from this, the first thing that will be done is a cooling solution.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Well, my car is dirty with half a tune, the house A/C is giving me issues but I am out getting a haircut so I at least look decent! 

See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm only batting .500, dirty car....clean sound. Hitting the road in 30 minutes


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I was 100 miles into the trip and realized I forgot my wallet. Barely had enough gas to get back home. I lost 3 hours so I wont be coming today. Sorry. Have a great time guys!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

probillygun said:


> I was 100 miles into the trip and realized I forgot my wallet. Barely had enough gas to get back home. I lost 3 hours so I wont be coming today. Sorry. Have a great time guys!


That sucks Bill, was looking forward to hanging out again.....


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice meeting everyone today. Plenty of motivation to get my install in gear. Ian, thanks for hosting and pulling this thing together. You have a great place in God's land.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Any pics from the meet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Good time today, even in the soaring temps. Ian, thanks for hosting. Be proud of that spot you have. Beautiful out there.... Great hospitality, good food, good conversation, and great people....How could you go wrong.
Ian / Jeff / Clay / Jason / Kelly / Ben / Frank / Neil / Kim / John........... Glad to meet you all (and remembered the names to boot).
Some great sounding cars that Made me aware that I have more work to do.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Phew, that heat tho.........lol. What an excellent day spent at a beautiful location, capped off with a great dinner shared between Ben, Jason, Frank, and myself......even if the poor waiter was a bit confused, lol. Thanks to Ian, and his wonderful family for sharing their space for us to gather, the cookout was awesome too, fine job Ian! I enjoyed meeting all you guys, and getting to demo your rides.....had a helluva day......chillin in my room right now, hoping everyone has safe travels.......I'm looking at you Ben, hope you get some good uneventful milage in tonight. Hope to see all you guys again!

Oh, and sorry to anyone that recieved a rushed demo from my limping cobalt.....stoopid faulty radiator fan......lmao.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great job on the names Riz Ian - thank you so much for hosting! As others have mentioned - that is paradise in the mountains of VA. It was wonderful meeting everyone, and I had a fantastic time listening to the systems that were present, but importantly talking with those who belonged to those systems  

It was even a blast giving the young fellers (John and Noah - I think I caught his name as Noah - that may be way off base....I just know he is a Deadmou5 fan) a dubstep demo. I also had a great time at dinner - thanks Ben! I took some pics - I'll post them up tomorrow.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Big THANK YOU to Ian for this together!!! Kim and I had a great time, was awesome putting faces with screen names....I do remember some of them! LOL Some pretty clean sounds there, glad I got chance to hear them.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are the few pics that I took - unfortunately not a lot of the systems  Will do that next time. 










Beautiful House in a Beautiful Setting










Kelly's awesome FRS - Thanks for the drive dude - Inspiring! 





























RRizz's (Ron) Sweet 370z



















Neil's Yukon - that was an awesome canopy  










Ribbit.....Ribbit.....




























O-H-I-O!










This might have been during Clay's Junebug story  If you don't know that one.....you may want to ask him to re-tell it. ("I'll chew your gum for you....boy")





































Clay giving a brief demo  (no tramp stamp this time my friend.....). Ben's fantastic Subi......Sinfoni!Sinfoni!Sinfoni!











......and then there were only a few....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Parting shot










The late leavers of the party.....

Still hate that Bill and others were not able to attend, but a fantastic time was had by those who attended......there is always Spring.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Phew, that heat tho.........lol. What an excellent day spent at a beautiful location, capped off with a great dinner shared between Ben, Jason, Frank, and myself......even if the poor waiter was a bit confused, lol.


Didn't you know Clay....appetizer for dessert is the newest thing.....and.....it was an unruly group....would have thrown off the most veteran server :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a great time. I hope Clay got his car straightened out. If the fan is one of those little electric jobs GM uses and still works but has a bad relay to trigger it you can straight wire it on a switch to get by but I don't recommend it. Seen it done around here because you do what you gotta do to get by! I look forward to talking to several of you about a month from now


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to come out, the whole day was a success despite the humidity!! Really enjoyed catching up with people, meeting new people and listening to different systems. Can't wait to do it again likely around March / April time. Hope everyone gets home safe.



bertholomey said:


> It was even a blast giving the young fellers (John and Noah - I think I caught his name as Noah - that may be way off base....I just know he is a Deadmou5 fan) a dubstep demo.


Yep, Noah is correct  

Thanks also for posting the pictures, I have a couple that I will post up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## N2IT4SQ (Jun 23, 2013)

It was a real pleasure spending a warm sunny day with fellow car audio crazies! 

Ian thanks for hosting!! You have a wonderful home out in the valley. 

Hopefully I can make the next meet and get to listen to the systems I missed this time. 

Great bunch of people and a great time!

Thanks

John


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian, thank you so much for hosting! Your have a wonderful home in a beauriful place! 

Thanks to everyone for letting me listen to your systems! It was great meeting you and learning more about your installs. I have a good reference point for "finishing" and tuning mine now. I'm really looking forward to the next one! 

Jason, you're welcome to drive my car anytime. It was a blast going through the winding roads! Hopefully I didn't give you too many ideas.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Couldn't make it, my apologies, sign me up for the next time!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I guess I should post my pics, as few as they are......lol. I got the camera out several times, but was too hot to concentrate on getting the shots I should have.......I started well with a few group shots, then slacked way off on the cars themselves, thought I'd do it later after the heat eased up, then everyone left, lol........I guess that's what ya get when you are a professional procrastinator......lol.























The lone "gear shot".......the gear and interior shots were where I failed bigtime.....was gonna do that "later".......at least I spotted Ben's sexy amps......



.....and, wow, what a backdrop....


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like it was an awesome time. I was wishing I could be there...believe me lol.

Looks like a great property you have there Ian!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Good times!! Wish I coulda made it. Dang audit season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, hoping to do it again in the Spring  I was terrible at taking pictures, just got these 3... 

Getting demo's from Jason...

















Listening for Clay's Fireworks....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now to me you've taken the best photos because well family.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for posting up the pics, fellas. 

Ian, you have an awesome yard!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That thing must be a pain in the rear to mow!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

ErinH said:


> Ian, you have an awesome yard!


Thanks Erin.



captainobvious said:


> That thing must be a pain in the rear to mow!


It can be, the pictures only show the front half, there is about the same amount out the back as well. At some point I need to get a mower with a larger cutting deck, I figure if I go from my current 42" to a 54" I can cut at least 45 minutes off my mowing time.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

He has a great back yard for a slip-n-slide 



#nohomo


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Again, sorry about not making it, I was so excited to come, and up at 4:30 AM, left house at 6AM, got to Harrisburg and realized I had no wallet and barely enough fuel to return and not enough to make it to Ian's! urggggg...mad at myself 

See you guys next time! 

Jason, I'll be at your fall meet, if I can remember my wallet


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

naiku said:


> Thanks Erin.
> 
> 
> 
> It can be, the pictures only show the front half, there is about the same amount out the back as well. At some point I need to get a mower with a larger cutting deck, I figure if I go from my current 42" to a 54" I can cut at least 45 minutes off my mowing time.


Big as that yard is it looks like far less of a pain than mine is. I cut 1.5 acres with a push mower because to me it's less of a pain than a riding mower. Too many "sections", exposed tree roots, and crap to go around. And the big open area that's fit for a rider will beat you to death. My back ain't what it used to be and would rather let the mower take the beating while my short legs follow. With that big yard you have I'd do what my dad did and turn the kids loose on the rider then "supervise" with a cold drink from inside the houseI was logging miles on a Snapper at the age of 7 back in 1989.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> With that big yard you have I'd do what my dad did and turn the kids loose on the rider then "supervise" with a cold drink from inside the houseI was logging miles on a Snapper at the age of 7 back in 1989.


The biggest issue with it is really the hills, there are a few rocks poking out here and there but as long as you don't have the deck too low it clears them. I actually just showed my son a week or so ago how to drive the tractor, may have him mow the flat parts soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I mentioned you all in my post for the NCSQ meet - hope you guys can make it!

2016 NCSQ Fall Meet thread


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

naiku said:


> Well, my car is dirty with half a tune, the house A/C is giving me issues but I am out getting a haircut so I at least look decent!
> 
> See you guys in a few hours.


Sounds about like my truck, not completely tuned, outside is crutty, just got a haircut, so I'm good there....lol I do believe I will be there. Looking forward to it!

*Bentonville,VA* is this the location?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

justgotone said:


> Sounds about like my truck, not completely tuned, outside is crutty, just got a haircut, so I'm good there....lol I do believe I will be there. Looking forward to it!
> 
> *Bentonville,VA* is this the location?


Hey, man. I think you posted in the wrong thread. This is Ian's latest meet thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...553-va-md-wv-pa-etc-spring-meet-may-20th.html


Ian, I'm going to close this thread for you just so there's no confusion going forward. If you want me to open it back up, lmk.


----------

